# Forum point scoring....



## egg1000 (Jan 3, 2014)

The Civic Type R owners forum 7-8 years ago was brilliant. 
The FN2 came out in 2007, divided opinion and the pathetic comments started. 
About a year on, moderators put warnings up saying the constant point scoring was destroying the reputation of the forums.

Sold the Civic and bought myself a TT. (Not because of the Forum, but because I had 2 really crap Honda Approved ones).

Over here the 'banter' seems no better, and I really, thought it would be. 
Mk1, Mk2, TDI, TFSI, TTS, TTRS owners, I am sure generally speaking, most of the people on here are great. 
But the constant one-upmanship between those who post the most "my car is better than yours", destroys what should otherwise be an enjoyable aspect of TT ownership.

I left Facebook because it was trivial and irksome one up-manship between friends, I liked. I don't really know anyone on here, and I am sure there's a great sense of 'family' at meetings. But I just can't be bothered wading through the tripe to find the useful bits of information. It should be a forum rule, I love a bit of banter, but when it's obvious and repetitive, it's not funny, it's simply tiresome.

I wish you all well.


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

But a tt tdi is faster than a ttrs right?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

I've been here 7 months and read thousands of posts, I can honestly say I have no idea what you are on about. Most people are quite the opposite and are more complimentary to others cars than critical.

Don't you think you should have posted a bit more than 10 times before passing judgement on the people here? :roll:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Think its a mk2 thing :-?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Most on here are pretty good. Lots of good advice and hints, everyone has bad days, so better to ignore those who upset you.

Also funny that one person's humour really pisses some others off, all depends on your mood at time of posting / reading I suppose.

No need to get excited about the willy wavers, just grin and bear it


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I think you need thicker skin to join a discussion forum. There seems very little cross-over between mk1 and mk2 members on here apart from when we have a meet-up.


----------



## milanonick (Sep 15, 2013)

As a browser of CTRO for the last few years I agree that the forum is going dramatically downhill and you'd struggle to get a straight answer these days but the info is there if you take the time to search.

The TT Forum seems to attract a more mature user in comparison and I haven't come across the one up manship that you mention particularly one here. The reason I joined was to gain info on the TT we bought in terms of known issues, fixes, etc and this place has been invaluable for that.

I think it's the same on many forums though. New users join for info but instead of searching they ask questions that have been covered hundreds of times before. If you're a long standing member that's going to get tiring pretty quickly.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

milanonick said:


> The TT Forum seems to attract a more mature user


Now you're asking for a fight!


----------



## milanonick (Sep 15, 2013)

Pugwash69 said:


> milanonick said:
> 
> 
> > The TT Forum seems to attract a more mature user
> ...


You can't please everyone :lol:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

egg1000 said:


> The Civic Type R owners forum 7-8 years ago was brilliant.
> The FN2 came out in 2007, divided opinion and the pathetic comments started.
> About a year on, moderators put warnings up saying the constant point scoring was destroying the reputation of the forums.
> 
> ...


Mmm you make a very interesting point. I will be ignoring it. Thanks for the input. Please feel free to reply, ignore or block me. I don't really care. I like full stops.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Actually this forum is pretty good. I used to be on MCN but the amount of slagging off and trolling got so bad most of the regulars stopped using it.

Now seems only bout 10 regulars there and all fighting most of the time


----------



## egg1000 (Jan 3, 2014)

I know I've only posted 10 - [11 now], but I have _read_ a lot of posts. Definitely hundreds, perhaps a thousand now. Also got some useful info and already updated my headlight bulbs to ones which aren't hopeless, thanks to info on the forum. But, as this is the flame room section, and I have seen a fair few, snide, comments, they irk me. Agreed, perhaps more than they should.

Brian 1978 - It does happen all of the time. Case in point, The last post I read, is a new post from a guy pulled over by the police last night, and the second comment is.... "Thank goodness you were only driving a 2.0".

Meant in jest I am sure. harmless? Perhaps. Clever? No. Irritating, to you, no. But it just really winds me up. I also read it, just after reading someone else's post about the very same thing (somewhere else in the flame room). Perhaps it was just my state of mind. Perhaps I've just read too many posts with these comments in.

I like all of the TT's mk1, mk2 and if money were no object, I'd have a TTRS, but I can't afford one. People bragging that their car is prettier, faster morse exclusive etc, I find tedious. But I guess they're on all the forums, maybe I need to give it more time.


----------



## egg1000 (Jan 3, 2014)

mullum said:


> Think its a mk2 thing :-?


Brilliant.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

> Mk1, Mk2, TDI, TFSI, TTS, TTRS owners, I am sure generally speaking, most of the people on here are great.
> But the constant one-upmanship between those who post the most "my car is better than yours", destroys what should otherwise be an enjoyable aspect of TT.


Well my car is black and therefore the best / fastest :twisted: [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

egg1000 said:


> People bragging that their car is prettier, faster morse exclusive etc, I find tedious. But I guess they're on all the forums, maybe I need to give it more time.


I'm not really aware of this going on, or maybe I read posts in a different way.
I have a 180 mk1, and love it. I have posted photos of a few changes I've made because it might appeal to other people. Usually the replies are along the lines of "OMG that's not OEM". They go in one ear and out the other. 8)


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Egg, I`ve owned lots of different performance cars (including an EP3 and an FN2), so I`ve been a member of loads of forums too, over the years, and honestly mate, it`s the same on every single one of them.

There`s the regulars, the cliques, the "warriors", the lurkers, the Trolls, AND the good guys on all forums, and you will ALWAYS get this "my car`s faster, better looking/handling, equipped....whatever, than yours.."

Just take it with a pinch of salt bud, and enjoy the posts you like, and ignore the ones you don`t. It`s just a forum after all....


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

I joined the GTI forum in May having sold the TT and i have to say I've been amazed at how polite and helpful everyone is. I thought it would be full of boy racers and chavs but it's been the exact opposite. There seems to be a far larger % of older owners of GTI's nowadays rather than younger ones which I wasn't at all expecting.

It is similar to what this forum used to be like 5 years ago when I first joined. This forum definitely has been invaded by a huge number of willy wavers in the last few years


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't care if people think their tt is better than mine, I got what I wanted so who cares?

J
Xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> I don't care if people think their tt is better than mine, I got what I wanted so who cares?
> 
> J
> Xx


...My TT is better then yours... but worse.... so... is.... my... FORD!!!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> I don't care if people think their tt is better than mine, I got what I wanted so who cares?
> 
> J
> Xx


This ones faster than lollys 150


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

BOOM! Team Brian and Nick 3 - 0 Team Jess! :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Lollypop86 said:


> I don't care if people think their tt is better than mine, I got what I wanted so who cares?
> 
> J
> Xx


Well said 8)


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

NickG said:


> BOOM! Team Brian and Nick 3 - 0 Team Jess! :lol: :lol:


Sorry remind me again if your TT is on the road or not? How much is your insurance again? I didnt buy my TT to drive it like I've stolen it, the bhp was no real priority of mine but falling in love with one and it just so happened to be a 150.......once again who cares we're all supposed to be supporting the same team here

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > BOOM! Team Brian and Nick 3 - 0 Team Jess! :lol: :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: SHHHHHHH don't ruin my delusion!! (Although while in the garage it's the cheapest TT to tax and insure... for now!)

I support team TT too! :wink: Sooooo that makes it Team TT 4 - 0 Team anything else!!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > BOOM! Team Brian and Nick 3 - 0 Team Jess! :lol: :lol:
> ...


Oh you know I'm only kidding jess, your cars a beauty.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

lol nope you started this point scoring so you cant change it now.......and you can shhh too Brian

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Dammit... I'm bringing this forum down to the level of the Type-R forum (Which ironically is the only other car forum i have been on) :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

alrite you ricer!

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

.... Thats a label i cannot deny...



:lol: :lol: Once described as a BMX on steriods... but i still loved her so thats all that matters!


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Same on almost every forum I'm afraid.

On e90post, it's 320d v/s remapped 335 v/s M3 and the 4 pot owners feeling "victimised" [smiley=bigcry.gif].

On the Integra Type R, I have to admit it's a bit more "controlled" and in the Tech section, people know about their mods and are quite helpful. But then, it is heavily moderated ( i mean, they won't tolerate one punctuation or grammar mistake and have "stickied" rules on this?! :roll: and they are paranoid as fuck about "spirited" driving!!! maybe because they are all spotty teenagers and have ASBOS? ...only joking! I have lots of mates from the Integra forum)and one of the mods is a real twat and will just delete posts if he doesn't agree with your views.

I think that that members should be allowed to post what they want. Otherwise it would get very boring. You can always use the "ignore" button. And if you think a thread is going downhill, you can always just ignore and move onto another thread.

And yes, you really have to get a thick skin on any forum. Especially on Pistonheads, those cunt shufflers really get on my nerve but I've learned to troll their fuckin asses!  fight fire with fire!

There will always be the "my car is faster than your car, manual v/s auto, petrol v/s diesel, which mod to do, my dick is bigger than yours" threads etc

At the end of the day, if your happy with your car/ dick, then who cares what everyone else thinks! Cheer up mate!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

oceans7 said:


> egg1000 said:
> 
> 
> > The Civic Type R owners forum 7-8 years ago was brilliant.
> ...


  *+1*


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care if people think their tt is better than mine, I got what I wanted so who cares?
> ...


 Well punctuated and spelled. _For a change_! :wink:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

zltm089 said:


> .................On the Integra Type R, I have to admit it's a bit more "controlled" and in the Tech section, people know about their mods and are quite helpful. But then, it is heavily moderated. I mean, they won't tolerate one punctuation or grammar mistake and have "stickied" rules on this?!......................................


 So it should be!!
Mods, are you reading this? :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Skeee said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Lollypop86 said:
> ...


Gota love writing replies on my phone with auto correct lol

J
Xx


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Lollypop86 said:


> I don't care if people think their tt is better than mine, I got what I wanted so who cares?
> 
> J
> Xx


Very well said. I could afford virtually any car I wanted, seriously cash is not the problem, and bought a base TFSi as it did what I wanted at the time. Quite happy with it as well.

If you like your car and it works for you that's all that matters


----------



## Beezaboi10 (Feb 5, 2013)

I've been on the forum for about a year now and pretty quiet as I've just been reading up and getting advice from other people's questions. I think its safe to say I've learnt* alot *from *alot* of different people. I was a member of seat cupra forum for a while as well (previous car mk4 ibiza cupra) and I prefer TTF just because of the pure knowledge I guess. I'm only 22 and alot of you have "been there, done that" with your cars so its good to know you guys are around to offer advice. I like the "banter" that you all have. But I think that's because of my age and where I work. This forum is no where near as bad as what some people make out, take everything with a pinch of salt and you'll learn a hell of alot fast! Cheers everyone


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Beezaboi10 said:


> I've been on the forum for about a year now and pretty quiet as I've just been reading up and getting advice from other people's questions. I think its safe to say I've learnt* alot *from *alot* of different people. I was a member of seat cupra forum for a while as well (previous car mk4 ibiza cupra) and I prefer TTF just because of the pure knowledge I guess. I'm only 22 and alot of you have "been there, done that" with your cars so its good to know you guys are around to offer advice. I like the "banter" that you all have. But I think that's because of my age and where I work. This forum is no where near as bad as what some people make out, take everything with a pinch of salt and you'll learn a hell of alot fast! Cheers everyone


 Jess (_Lollypop86_) was on a Seat forum too, and she can't punctuate neither!

_او دا ځکه چې تاسو دواړه ماشومان ! 
_ :lol:


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Skeee said:


> Beezaboi10 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been on the forum for about a year now and pretty quiet as I've just been reading up and getting advice from other people's questions. I think its safe to say I've learnt* alot *from *alot* of different people. I was a member of seat cupra forum for a while as well (previous car mk4 ibiza cupra) and I prefer TTF just because of the pure knowledge I guess. I'm only 22 and alot of you have "been there, done that" with your cars so its good to know you guys are around to offer advice. I like the "banter" that you all have. But I think that's because of my age and where I work. This forum is no where near as bad as what some people make out, take everything with a pinch of salt and you'll learn a hell of alot fast! Cheers everyone
> ...


The irony here, is that it is actually a grammatical mistake and not punctuation. :roll:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

zltm089 said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> > Beezaboi10 said:
> ...


 As well as. :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Beezaboi10 said:


> seat cupra forum


I was on there! there were far too many people who wanted to just be part of the "it" group and just turned out to be complete bellends

No Rice was an amazing forum, shame it stopped!

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Skeee said:


> Beezaboi10 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been on the forum for about a year now and pretty quiet as I've just been reading up and getting advice from other people's questions. I think its safe to say I've learnt* alot *from *alot* of different people. I was a member of seat cupra forum for a while as well (previous car mk4 ibiza cupra) and I prefer TTF just because of the pure knowledge I guess. I'm only 22 and alot of you have "been there, done that" with your cars so its good to know you guys are around to offer advice. I like the "banter" that you all have. But I think that's because of my age and where I work. This forum is no where near as bad as what some people make out, take everything with a pinch of salt and you'll learn a hell of alot fast! Cheers everyone
> ...


You've got issues......lol

J
xx


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Beezaboi10 said:


> I've been on the forum for about a year now and pretty quiet as I've just been reading up and getting advice from other people's questions. I think its safe to say I've learnt* alot *from *alot* of different people. I was a member of seat cupra forum for a while as well (previous car mk4 ibiza cupra) and I prefer TTF just because of the pure knowledge I guess. I'm only 22 and alot of you have "been there, done that" with your cars so its good to know you guys are around to offer advice. I like the "banter" that you all have. But I think that's because of my age and where I work. This forum is no where near as bad as what some people make out, take everything with a pinch of salt and you'll learn a hell of alot fast! Cheers everyone


Good way to look at things


----------



## rmart030 (Jan 27, 2014)

I've only been on here for a few weeks, but have found it to me a much more pleasant and productive forum than others I've been on in the past. I used to live in the States, and you can imagine the constant bashing between the American muscle heads and the ricers. At the end of the day, we're all here because of the love we have for our chosen vehicles, so why put others down for their choices? Unless they have no taste in modding! :wink:


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

The OP has a very slight good point&#8230;.For me the Mk1 is simply the Mk1, yet we have individual running posts for the V6 community, the QS community&#8230;

Personaly I don't give a shite&#8230;since the 225 roadster in moro blue with Votex alloys, 15&20mm spacers, and perhaps lowered a bit is by far the best and fastest Mk1, now f**k off


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

oldguy said:


> The OP has a very slight good point&#8230;.For me the Mk1 is simply the Mk1, yet we have individual running posts for the V6 community, the QS community&#8230;
> 
> Personaly I don't give a shite&#8230;since the 225 roadster in moro blue with Votex alloys, 15&20mm spacers, and perhaps lowered a bit is by far the best and fastest Mk1, now f**k off


LOL; like it mate, like it !


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

dextter said:


> oldguy said:
> 
> 
> > The OP has a very slight good point&#8230;.For me the Mk1 is simply the Mk1, yet we have individual running posts for the V6 community, the QS community&#8230;
> ...


+1 apart from it should read the 150 in dolomite grey lol 

J
xx


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> dextter said:
> 
> 
> > oldguy said:
> ...


DENIM BLUE IS THE BESTEST 

i really dont give 2 craps about whos better than who, who's wallet is bigger than who's, who can use or not use punctuation and grammer in the propa wayz, and i genuinely think that 99% of the users on here are the same- sure there's banter between users, and Moderators step in in extreme circumstances, but we all appreciate each others cars, and i hate full stops


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Whats. Wrong. With. A. Harmless. Full. Stop.!!!!!

J
xx


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Whats. Wrong. With. A. Harmless. Full. Stop.!!!!!
> 
> J
> xx


F.u.l.l.s.t.o.p.s.a.r.e.o.v.e.r.r.a.t.e.d


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

What about a good ol comma then lol ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Mines the fastest...........oh wait


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> What about a good ol comma then lol ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> J
> Xx


 my, other, post, had, 6, commas, and, a, hyphen,

is, that, not, enough,??

haha. if you read that as its written, it sounds like the kid out of 2malcolm in the middle" that had a wheelchair. or a politician in a tight spot....


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > What about a good ol comma then lol ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> ...


o,m,g,n,o,t,h,a,t,i,s,n,o,t,e,n,o,u,g,h,w,e,n,e,e,d,m,o,r,e,c,o,m,m,a,s,t,o,k,e,e,p,t,h,e,p,u,n,c,t,u,a,t,i,o,n,n,a,z,i,',s,a,w,a,y!



J
xx

............................................................................................................FULL STOP


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> > Lollypop86 said:
> ...


Now who's point scoring? :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

me? never! I'm not sure if you've seen the curfuffles I've got myself into on here........definitely not point scoring with anyone 

J
xx


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> me? never! I'm not sure if you've seen the curfuffles I've got myself into on here........definitely not point scoring with anyone
> 
> J
> xx


curfuffles are always fun 

to avoid one my self sorry for accusing you of point scoring lol


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Apology accepted lol 

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Disappointed at the lack of semi-colons on this thread; The semi-colon represents a break within a sentence that is stronger than a comma, but less final than a full stop. It enables the writer to avoid over use of the comma and preserves the finality of the full stop. :wink:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Isn't it spelled "kerfuffle"?


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Pugwash69 said:


> Isn't it spelled "kerfuffle"?


Yes

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Pugwash69 said:


> Isn't it spelled "kerfuffle"?


alrite....when did you turn into the spelling police? 

Can someone explain the use of the semi-colon to Roddy......

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> ................Can someone explain the use of the semi-colon to Roddy......
> 
> J
> xx


 Semi colon? 
Get real! 
One needs to master the comma first. :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

J
xx


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

So who won? I must get one point at least?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

you get half and thats being generous

J
xx


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

im just glad i got zero points


----------

